# swordtails and broken heater



## ilicec (Dec 29, 2006)

so i got home at 1 a.m. and the tank i'm taking care of is 102 degrees. unplugged heater. what else can i do?


----------



## ilicec (Dec 29, 2006)

(urgent...)


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

bag the fish with that water and float them in something that is cooler then it, or add ice to the tank and take the lid of and ad aeration, i had this same problem and lost my fish the next few days


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would not add ice. I'd just do several small water changes about an hour apart, using cooler water each time to bring the temp down slowly so as not to shock the fish.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I used gel packs over the summer with good results.


----------

